# Acid blend/Tartaric acid



## Goslin (Sep 20, 2005)

I got a question. I'm useing a recipe that calls for acid blend but don't have any how ever I do have tartaric acid.



If the recipe calls for 1 1/4 teaspoons of acid blend per gallon

What would the equivalent be in tartaric acid?


----------



## masta (Sep 20, 2005)

What type of wine is it?


----------



## Goslin (Sep 20, 2005)

It's apple wine. Sorry I thoght I said that .

I was obviously thinking it.

Hee hee



Yeagh really I need to no the answer really soon other wise I'll just
dump a teasspoon in five gallons and live with the results,...

A teaspoon FEELS about right to me.

But I DON"T KNOW 





I'll be putting this together tomorrow regardless so I need a quick answer.


----------



## masta (Sep 20, 2005)

Seeing how acid blends are usually 40%-50% tartaric acid my guess would be to add 1 tsp per gallon to start with and you can always adjust with more later on.


If you have acid test kit I would adjust the must to a .60% TA.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 20, 2005)

The dominant acid in apples in malic, so I think adding acid blend would give you too much malic acid. Adding tartaric acid would probably raise the TA too high, of course you would never know without testing, which I never do so can't tutor you. I think apple juice has enough acid without adding any at all.


----------



## masta (Sep 20, 2005)

Great point Hippie on the amount of acid in apples...This jogged my memory andI remember making one of my first wines from fresh apple cider and there was no need to adjust the TA. I guess a lot depends on what apples where used for the juice!


I quick check of a book on apple ciders and wine suggest targeting .60% TA for most recipes.


----------



## Goslin (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys ,, ANd Im sorry right off the bat..

I've had some exsperience tartaric acid and that stuff is very strong!
I used it on other wines and learned from it but I still don't
know the eqevilant(sp) but I think one teaspoon sound about right for
five gallons .



When it come to tartaric acid I think I'd rather go by grams,

Cuz that stuff is strong as heaven.



I even bought a gram scale for this.



The recipe is fairly simple ANd if I can't get a conersion then I'll
just dump a teasoop in Five gallons, That sounds and feels right.



But is it? I sure don't want to much in it .

I did that in the last two batches.

They were bitter but still good , Know what I maen? They could have used a lo more ageing , but every one love it too much .

I COULDN'T SAVE ANY OF IT o

oops Sorry bout the caps lock .

I need smaller bottles.

I mean ...... SHOOT some of people I gave some to came back wanting more and they where willing to pay me for it..

I said HELL no I made this to be as a gift for my friends .. I hate to
admit it but i did take five dallors for a quart.

I didn't ask for it and told him I would never sell it.

But he said put this on the next batch ... SO I took his money cause i
really didn't want to part with it yet any way ...cuz I knew It needed
to age longer.

Especially raisin wine.. that stuff I know needs to age for at a year to FOUR.



I'm drinking my stuff man and so are my friends. I really wanted some old suff here to give to friends.

But it ain't happenening. 

I 'm going to have to make much more just to be able to save a little.



That conversion would be good but if the aswear is'nt forth coming....
You know I really ain't worried about,, it's still gonna be good any
way..



And as a matter fact I think I'm gonna go for a little nip my self

..



I don't care if it didn't age any more than six months. 

It's good BABY ,,damn good!!!!.



That pine apple sh*t was a disaster though,

Too much water vapor and mold in the air,

It couldn't be helped, Not in My house anyway.



RamblimRambbling Man.

I ain't goin no where buddy.













*Edited by: Goslin *


----------



## Goslin (Sep 21, 2005)

Masta and Hippie,,

Both post well considered.

Thanks for the advise.

Yes I do have an acid test but the chem is old and we both know it doesn't last for very long.



Actuall My big problem it Too much sufides.

Iknow I've read about yall degassing wine but I so young at this I've
never done it but I can sure tell it needs it ANd I always have know it
.

I / we've just been letting it breath for a while before we drink it.

ANd it's been all good,, cept for the pineapple wine that had the get dumped.

It got contaminated with some thing.

What I have no Idea.

I think it just floated in on the air.

Freaking water vapor and mold,



Well I'm learning alright and now I now for me any way,

I'ts very hard to make summer wine.

Thanks goodness /God I made a bunch in the spring.



Thanks yall. I'm ramblin to much cuz the raisin wine still has FANGS. 

ANd Hey.

If you have try making raisin wine You really need to give it a try cuz it's REALLY Good.



Oh Brither,, Oh brother, OH BROTHER!!!

This raisan wine has fangs.

Thanks Guys

Thanks

It's clean and clear but still bitter.

And almost gone.

Oh Dear.

Ok thank s Yall


----------



## Goslin (Sep 21, 2005)

Masta I got what your saying.

Pretty much add half the amount.



Thanks man.

Thank you dude.

Thanks.

Oh BTW Did I say THANKS

Thank You.



-Rick


----------



## Hippie (Sep 21, 2005)

I still say to not add any extra acid unless you do a test and it shows low. If you are planning on sweetening up at the end, a little high acid won't hurt, but like I say, you don't know what that is.


Above all, it is your wine!


----------



## Goslin (Sep 21, 2005)

Hippie

I'm going to follow toy advise as I had big problems in the past with acid.



Idon't know maybe I'l add at least half a teaspoon.



I sure don't want it to be flat.



Know what I mean?



Thanks








My people love my wine and I want it to continue to be the best.



I love this hobby


----------



## Goslin (Sep 21, 2005)

I meant to say "your" advice.



Don't know how "TOY" got in there 



Sorry bout that


----------



## Goslin (Sep 28, 2005)

Good-Bye y'all





Sorry


----------

